
Meet the man who deactivated Trump’s Twitter account - jc_811
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/29/meet-the-man-who-deactivated-trumps-twitter-account/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Ingrid Lunden / TechCrunch: Interview with Bahtiyar Duysak,
the Twitter contractor who deactivated Trump's account earlier this month, who
calls the incident a “mistake”_

